# Bill Superfoot Wallace total body workout



## qwert2020 (Mar 23, 2019)

Can any one please write here what bill wallace say from 43:50 min to 44:48 min about training program because I can't understand him ............... regards


----------



## Buka (Mar 23, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Qwert2020.

What seems to be the difficulty understanding what's said there? Is it an audio problem?


----------



## qwert2020 (Mar 23, 2019)

No audio problem but it's American language not British , I want any one write what he say and I will translate to my language


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2019)

Pretty easy to understand actually, but I am sorry, I don't have the time to transcribe all that.


----------



## jobo (Mar 23, 2019)

he said  start on a Monday and do the work out every other day, with stretching and kicks on the inbetween days, except sat and sun which are both stretching and k8cks


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 23, 2019)

qwert2020 said:


> No audio problem but it's American language not British , I want any one write what he say and I will translate to my language


Um I'm British and had 0 issues understanding it....it's still English even if it's an American talking


----------



## drop bear (Mar 24, 2019)

By the way top right hand corner has three little dots that give you the options to have subtitles.


----------



## Bruce7 (Mar 24, 2019)

Bill Superfoot Wallace videos are very helpful. They have improved my kicks in short period of time.
Especially as they relate to kicking height. The height of my kicks improved in a shorter time than I though possible.


----------



## jobo (Mar 24, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Um I'm British and had 0 issues understanding it....it's still English even if it's an American talking


I suspect English is not his first language  and he is having difficulty with the American  accent, which can be difficult to understand, as they insist on mispronouncing words for no good reason


----------

